# mystery grease inside left front wheel.



## monkeyboy070 (Jun 23, 2014)

2005 Nissan murano with 66,000 miles on it.

I've been trying to diagnose a small clunk in the susepension over slow small bumps and recently a small tremor in the wheel at high speeds. I have just replaced tie rod ends and the lower control arms recently so you can imagine my irritatiom to find more clunks and shakes. 
Well I happened to notice a small gob of grease on the outside of my left front wheel. Deffintely grease, way too thick for oil. Checking the inside of the wheel there were globs of grease all over it...but only the inside of the wheel and the few components that sit inside the wheel. The CV joints and boots are all intact with only signs of seepage on the inner boot. All parts under the boot that would've been dripped on are clean. Struts intact, no signs of a blow out. I'm thinking the wheel bearing crapped its seal and a recent highway drive in bad weather (we don't do a lot of highway time, so Saturday was the first time in months) forced grease out and splattered it all over. 

This seems logical to me but I want to be sure before ordering new wheel bearings/hub assemblies, is there anything I might be missing? Does this diagnosis seam reasonable to everyone else?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

being grease, its either the hub or a cv boot, you said the boots are intact so it has to be the hub


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the clunk will, mostly likely, be your lower control arms. The part in the rear, aluminum and rubber, crack and the fluid leaks out and the cluck gets louder. If you hit the brakes aggressively does it clunk then too?


----------

